# Jeff Dunham and Achmed the terrorist singing "jingle bombs"



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2008)

[yt]eQt1t6mGsGU[/yt]





*Jeff Dunham and Achmed the terrorist singing "jingle bombs"*


----------



## Kreth (Nov 20, 2008)

Silence! I kill you!



:rofl:


----------



## MJS (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Dunham is awesome!!  I saw him live here in CT.  He just had a Christmas special on the Comedy Channel.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> [yt]eQt1t6mGsGU[/yt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was great

B


----------

